# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.50 7e49f8a (12/21/2018)



## Bokonon

Detected on our canary in the Nevada desert.


----------



## JWardell

2018.50 just started rolling out to a few more 3s in the last few minutes. Hopefully more of us will see it very soon


----------



## Pdadddy

The first paragraph:

When you set mobile preconditioning to Hi, the climate system will better thaw your charge port in freezing conditions. 

The rest of the notes look unchanged from 49.*


----------



## dragonsurge

Yup, I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## barjohn

I wonder how long until we get the improved summons support.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

John Griffith said:


> I wonder how long until we get the improved summons support.


I just got this in ND where the temps are supposed to be well below zero this weekend, -15F.

The first thing I checked was to see if summons was different on the app, but that would probably require a phone app update.


----------



## ADK46

Regarding the charge port door: does this change mean that the rear blower is now activated when "Hi" is selected?

If I had the update, tonight would be the perfect test if I parked outside: snow, sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## garsh

ADK46 said:


> Regarding the charge port door: does this change mean that the rear blower is now activated when "Hi" is selected?


In another thread, somebody (maybe you? I don't recall) suggested that if the car's plugged in, then charging the battery more would be best to help warm up and thaw out the charge port. That seems to make sense. But you'd also have to create a large drain to allow a mostly-full battery to "charge", so it would probably have to put heaters & fans on full power too.


----------



## Jruedi

Got 2018.50 today. I'm in a garage that rarely drops below 40 so charging port improvement shouldn't be needed. Port has been confused and slow to open a few times, will see if they did anything that helps this but I suspect it may need some adjusting at the SC. Will keep my eyes open for other improvements.


----------



## TetonTesla

Got this last night too. According to Tesla stats only 0.1% of cars had it. I’m not an early adopter, but do live in cold climate. Wonder if they are rolling out to cold locations first since that looks like only changes in release notes?


----------



## iChris93

TetonTesla said:


> Got this last night too. According to Tesla stats only 0.1% of cars had it. I'm not an early adopter, but do live in cold climate. Wonder if they are rolling out to cold locations first since that looks like only changes in release notes?


I'm about 1,000 miles from my car, but it received the update in Ohio last night.


----------



## cain04

Set my car to charge last night to 80%. No issues. Fell asleep around midnight. Woke up around 8 am to find an amber light on my car saying the plug was not properly inserted. It was. I’m assuming the drop in temperatures overnight in Toronto had something to do with it. 

Tried unplugging, replugging, drove the car around, powered down the car, etc. Anything to see if I could get this problem to go away. 

I decided to set the car to HI and see if it had something to do with ice or water in the charge port while I called Tesla Support. They suggested I go to a Service Centre right away. As I had breakfast, a software update came through. I knew I shouldn’t play around with anything in case it made it worse but I thought, “Maybe there will be a fix?”

There was. 

I went back into the app and the messages change from “cable not plugged in properly” to “cold temperatures might limit charging”. I selected stop charging, then start from the app and voila! Car has been charging with no issues for the past hour. 

Fingers crossed it stays this way!


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> In another thread, somebody (maybe you? I don't recall) suggested that if the car's plugged in, then charging the battery more would be best to help warm up and thaw out the charge port. That seems to make sense. But you'd also have to create a large drain to allow a mostly-full battery to "charge", so it would probably have to put heaters & fans on full power too.


I doubt the port made for 300+ amps is going to heat up from a 20-40 amp level 2 connection. Maybe if they cycle that latch till it starts smoking  
I still strongly suggest leaving the left rear seat down. The rear HVAC vents already blow a good amount of hot air in there when pre-heating.
I'm definitely curious what new thing they are trying in .50


----------



## did291

Got 2018.50 installed. I live in -20c this morning. - 4c tomorrow and saturday. They are predicting -22c starting sunday. But i did not had any problem with the charging port, a little bit with the door handle but what car does not have any problem in the winter.


----------



## Mike

I hope this enhancement keeps actively exercising the charge port locking pin if/if the car is actively charging from an AC source.


----------



## ER1C8

I was at the service center yesterday because my frunk won't open. The tech was talking to another guy there who was having chargeport freezing issues. He said to turn the climite on hi and recirculate off. It creates positive pressure in the car from drawing in fresh air and one of the places the warm air escapes is the chargeport assembly. He said that in 2018.50.x the precondition would do this automatically when selected and set to hi.

Speaking of service. The service center was so busy they had people outside telling you where to park when you come in. I had to park behind a bunch of cars and give them my key so they could move the car as they needed. They really need more service centers. Or maybe to separate the service centers from the delivery centers.


----------



## slasher016

I just got 2018.50 in Ohio. Interestingly, I was not on wifi but I was away from my house in the "cold" (it was in the high 40s today) so maybe they are prioritizing cars that are not at home right now, in case the issue continues to persist with the charge port.


----------



## ColoDriver

My car got 50 last night while parked in my nice warm garage last night so they can't be prioritizing cars that aren't home, or cars that are currently cold. I'm just hoping one of the "minor bug fixes" is a solution to the no audio defect.


----------



## JCL

There's no mobile preconditioning HI for the M3, right?


----------



## iChris93

JCL said:


> There's no mobile preconditioning HI for the M3, right?


I believe it does. Just turn the temp all the way up.


----------



## JCL

iChris93 said:


> I believe it does. Just turn the temp all the way up.


Wouldn't that turn the car into a sauna?


----------



## Monique93

I just got .50 here in Central California a day after I got 48.12. Before I got 48.12 though I was still on 42.3 for almost 6 weeks, which I assumed is because I didn’t need the winter weather update (44 or 46 I think?). I didn’t notice anything new yet with .50, but I’ll keep everyone updated!


----------



## iChris93

JCL said:


> Wouldn't that turn the car into a sauna?


 A dry sauna. What do you think the point of HI is?


----------



## Park2670

Got it, have noticed much better regenerative braking with my RWD and snow tires. No other major obvious changes.


----------



## JCL

iChris93 said:


> A dry sauna. What do you think the point of HI is?


I wouldn't know. My M3 doesn't have that setting, and I have no way of knowing if 2018.50 would help thaw a frozen charge port. My M3 is in an unheated garage. Messages about the charge cord not properly inserted did come up occasionally, requiring me to jiggle it or pull-out/reinsert to fix the problem. Not even sure if 50 would have anything to fix THIS.


----------



## Monique93

Has anyone on 2018.50 noticed the rear windows don’t roll down all the way? I had my family in my Model 3 today and they tried to roll the rear windows down and noticed they only roll about 5/8-3/4 of the way down now. Any thoughts??


----------



## BluestarE3

Monique93 said:


> Has anyone on 2018.50 noticed the rear windows don't roll down all the way? I had my family in my Model 3 today and they tried to roll the rear windows down and noticed they only roll about 5/8-3/4 of the way down now. Any thoughts??


The rear windows never rolled down all the way, regardless of firmware version.


----------



## iChris93

JCL said:


> I wouldn't know. My M3 doesn't have that setting, and I have no way of knowing if 2018.50 would help thaw a frozen charge port. My M3 is in an unheated garage. Messages about the charge cord not properly inserted did come up occasionally, requiring me to jiggle it or pull-out/reinsert to fix the problem. Not even sure if 50 would have anything to fix THIS.


Again, HI is just a temperature setting. When pre-heating the car, turn the temperature up as high as you can and you get HI. There is no dedicated charge port heater, so it has to use the cabin heat to try to defrost the charge port. In this update, they changed some setting when on HI, but I do not think we know what that is yet.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> Again, HI is just a temperature setting. When pre-heating the car, turn the temperature up as high as you can and you get HI. There is no dedicated charge port heater, so it has to use the cabin heat to try to defrost the charge port. In this update, they changed some setting when on HI, but I do not think we know what that is yet.


Too bad a stand alone "high" button does not appear next to the temp scroll buttons.......this car is making me too lazy.......


----------



## ADK46

I've never liked this HI and LO business in cars. If I am dressed for 10°F, a minimum setting of 62°F is sweltering. LO sends a system into a tizzy, as does HI. 

As I've written elsewhere, if I'm concerned about range, I'd much prefer setting the system to 50, say, rather than off, or fiddling with the controls to keep the windows from fogging up while using minimum energy.

First world problems are so annoying!


----------



## SalisburySam

Aaaah, firmware update envy for sure. Although I never applied for it, I seem to be firmly in Tesla’s late access program. Still on 44.2 with 36 days since last update. But I’m not bitter! Er, OK, I am.


----------



## iChris93

SalisburySam said:


> Aaaah, firmware update envy for sure. Although I never applied for it, I seem to be firmly in Tesla's late access program. Still on 44.2 with 36 days since last update. But I'm not bitter! Er, OK, I am.


Seems like you may have an issue. I think they pushed pretty hard to get everyone the Easter eggs before the holidays.


----------



## SalisburySam

iChris93 said:


> Seems like you may have an issue. I think they pushed pretty hard to get everyone the Easter eggs before the holidays.


Possibly. TelaFi is showing about 2.7% of the Model 3 fleet of subscribers (1449 vehicles) on 44.2, same as me. There's even one poor shlub on 26.1. TeslaFi represents a very small number of Model 3 owners, I think there are over 150,000 now and 1449 is only about 1%. And since it's a paid service at $50/year, most will likely never join. But it is at least an indicator.

Still bitter.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

SalisburySam said:


> Possibly. TelaFi is showing about 2.7% of the Model 3 fleet of subscribers (1449 vehicles) on 44.2, same as me. There's even one poor shlub on 26.1. TeslaFi represents a very small number of Model 3 owners, I think there are over 150,000 now and 1449 is only about 1%. And since it's a paid service at $50/year, most will likely never join. But it is at least an indicator.
> 
> Still bitter.


Do you connect to wi-fi anywhere? If you park in an area with marginal 4g, wi-fi is you only hope.

I beam my apartment's wi-fi to my garage (line of site) and get fairly early updates.


----------



## SalisburySam

Rick Steinwand said:


> Do you connect to wi-fi anywhere? If you park in an area with marginal 4g, wi-fi is you only hope.
> 
> I beam my apartment's wi-fi to my garage (line of site) and get fairly early updates.


My LTE is present but weak, but my WiFi is fairly strong in my detached garage. The car seems to connect easily and quickly.

Now even bitterer (more bitter?) than before.


----------



## FRC

SalisburySam said:


> There's even one poor shlub on 26.1


Careful, or you may one day be referred to as the poor schlub on 44.2.


----------



## MelindaV

SalisburySam said:


> My LTE is present but weak, but my WiFi is fairly strong in my detached garage. The car seems to connect easily and quickly.
> 
> Now even bitterer (more bitter?) than before.


check in with your local service (or mobile service). They can remotely look at your car's data and see if there is some issue, which sounds like there is. not to make you even bittererer (that would be 3x bitter), but have had 2 other updates since 44.2 and have not yet gotten 50, so there is certainly something not clicking right.
prior to 44.2, were you getting updates pretty close to everyone else?


----------



## iChris93

SalisburySam said:


> Possibly. TelaFi is showing about 2.7% of the Model 3 fleet of subscribers (1449 vehicles) on 44.2, same as me. There's even one poor shlub on 26.1. TeslaFi represents a very small number of Model 3 owners, I think there are over 150,000 now and 1449 is only about 1%. And since it's a paid service at $50/year, most will likely never join. But it is at least an indicator.
> 
> Still bitter.


Maybe the car on 26.1 was totaled


----------



## SalisburySam

FRC said:


> Careful, or you may one day be referred to as the poor schlub on 44.2.


 Thanks I needed that wake up call.


----------



## SalisburySam

FRC said:


> Careful, or you may one day be referred to as the poor schlub on 44.2.


Oh my! Schlub no more! As I lay in bed with a cold, my Tesla app (iOS) suggested an available update. I initiated it from my iPhone6 and 2 minutes later it began. It completed 23 minutes later and I now have firmware 48.12.1. Still 4 releases back from most current, but I am far, far less bitter, bordering on elated. Ah, the simple things in life...


----------



## SalisburySam

MelindaV said:


> check in with your local service (or mobile service). They can remotely look at your car's data and see if there is some issue, which sounds like there is. not to make you even bittererer (that would be 3x bitter), but have had 2 other updates since 44.2 and have not yet gotten 50, so there is certainly something not clicking right.
> prior to 44.2, were you getting updates pretty close to everyone else?


According to TeslaFi I'm 14 days on average between updates. However, it was 36 days since my most recent previous update and 20 days from the one before that. The average looks decent but the trend not so much. Today I did get 48.12.1 much to my pleasant surprise.


----------



## JWardell

SalisburySam said:


> Oh my! Schlub no more! As I lay in bed with a cold, my Tesla app (iOS) suggested an available update. I initiated it from my iPhone6 and 2 minutes later it began. It completed 23 minutes later and I now have firmware 48.12.1. Still 4 releases back from most current, but I am far, far less bitter, bordering on elated. Ah, the simple things in life...


Looking at TeslaFi it appears they stopped pushing .50 and went back to 48.12.1, or maybe intentionally testing both simultaneously. Clearly they are experimenting with some cold weather workarounds.


----------



## SalisburySam

JWardell said:


> Looking at TeslaFi it appears they stopped pushing .50 and went back to 48.12.1, or maybe intentionally testing both simultaneously. Clearly they are experimenting with some cold weather workarounds.


Agree. Also looks like 49.x has stopped deploying as well. Still, over 11% of the 3 fleet already has 49.x or 50.


----------



## iChris93

SalisburySam said:


> Agree. Also looks like 49.x has stopped deploying as well. Still, over 11% of the 3 fleet already has 49.x or 50.
> View attachment 19860


Wasn't 49 for Canada only? Maybe the fleet is pretty well updated?


----------



## Michel Contant

Just got it bypassing 49 coming from 48. Will have to test the NoA tomorrow😄


----------



## GDN

I just see some of the stats from Teslafi, but looks like it has started to roll in just the last half hour. 49 installs today.


----------



## cain04

Please report back about charge port experiences with .50 in cold weather climates. I was told by my Tesla Ranger that is has a lot of bugs. Not sure if this is true especially since it seems ot be revving up again in installations. I can't imagine they know this and are sending out buggy software.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Not sure how I missed 3 pages of posts on this, but when I searched for 2018.50 it found nothing. I thought I received some unreported update, lol. Alas, I'm just one of the many who got this update.


----------



## boilert

Ditto. Tonight in PA. Took 20 minutes. App stopped complaining about charging cable being inserted correctly. Now says cold temps may limit charging rate.


----------



## iChris93

cain04 said:


> Please report back about charge port experiences with .50 in cold weather climates. I was told by my Tesla Ranger that is has a lot of bugs. Not sure if this is true especially since it seems ot be revving up again in installations. I can't imagine they know this and are sending out buggy software.


Knock on wood, but I have been on 2018.50 since I returned to my car (12/31) and have had no issues with the charge port. Granted, I park in a detached garage. It gets cold, but now rain or snow inside.


----------



## Trevlan

I heard this has also helped winter tire regen ? Can anyone confirm yet please


----------



## cain04

Trevlan said:


> I heard this has also helped winter tire regen ? Can anyone confirm yet please


When I had it, I did about 5 hard launches with it and it was definetly better, but not the same as the stock tires that i had when I got it. However, you can feel a difference in the braking at higher speeds and defintely 30 km/h and lower. I think 10-15 hard launches help the car know how to handle the squirminess of winter tires better and will adjust to allow better regen.


----------



## iChris93

Trevlan said:


> I heard this has also helped winter tire regen ? Can anyone confirm yet please


I never had a problem with standard regen, so that's still fine. I still have problems with low.


----------



## ras2645

Received the notification and updated this morning. Drove only a few miles but didn't notice anything different. Anyone that got the update have subtantial information to share?
Thank you


----------



## MelindaV

ras2645 said:


> Received the notification and updated this morning. Drove only a few miles but didn't notice anything different. Anyone that got the update have subtantial information to share?
> Thank you


most of the updates are minor behind the scenes fixes that are not noticeable to the user. anything that is noticeable, will be included in the update release notes.


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> anything that is noticeable, will be included in the update release notes.


Except for the change recently where the speed is set to what ever speed you are going when you steer out of auto-steer.


----------



## MelindaV

iChris93 said:


> Except for the change recently where the speed is set to what ever speed you are going when you steer out of auto-steer.


that is a bug


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> that is a bug


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nautilus

Received the update overnight. My car is parked outside. The car had already finished charging for the evening, but I'd left the cable plugged in (J1772 plus adapter). No issues unplugging, or with the charge port shutting this morning, even with frost on the surface around the charging port. It was about 29F, I think.

I have not had any difficulty to speak of with my charge port, although the temperature has not gone much below 25F, so certainly not "Canadian cold" (as my wife from Edmonton likes to say).

My updates are arriving pretty consistently every 15 days, via WiFi from the house.

As alluded to earlier, I think the HI setting equates to 81F or 82F in terms of temperature setting.


----------



## Nautilus

SalisburySam said:


> TeslaFi represents a very small number of Model 3 owners, I think there are over 150,000 now and 1449 is only about 1%.


 I'm rusty on my statistics, but this may still be considered a representative sample set of the (Model 3 owning) population in general. Any quant jocks care to comment?

Release .50 is now up to 14.7% of the Model 3 owners subscribed to TeslaFi, so it looks like the push started picking up momentum yesterday. It appears that the update is prioritized toward owners in more northern states and Canada, but that is just me glancing over the last 10 TeslaFi subscribers to receive the update (southernmost being in Maryland).


----------



## ymilord

We've had 2018.50 for a couple weeks now. The one thing that stuck out was the charge port behavior. Prior 2018.48.X and earlier, You press the button on the charge cable- door opens, you insert the plug, the car latches and waits for the scheduled time if so configured. When the charge is complete, you have to press the button on the charge cable after the car has been authenticated with either your fob, phone or NFC card then it unlatches. As of 2018.50 you press the button on the charge cable, the door would open, you insert the charge cable and the car did not latch the cable until charging begins. When the charge has ended it unlatches and stays unlatched. If you precondition the car with shore power connected, it latches. Then you need to leave, you press the button on the charge cable to unlatch (Once again, after the car has been authenticated to one of your 'keys') if preconditioning is still active. If you precondition and stop remotely before you get to the car and pull the cable, it would be already unlatched.

Called support Tuesday, and they said this was a 'desired/undesired' effect. It was a stop gap method to assist with charge ports freezing and not unlatching ultra low temperatures with medium to high humidity. They had me completely shut down the car. Then two the two button salute to soft reboot the MCU. And had me test just to be through. The behavior remained the same. Then support personnel advised to wait for the next update. Later that day I got a call from a mobile tech. that asked me more detailed questions such as, What was the temps. outside? Did it snow? In the mornings did you see any frost on the exterior of the car? (Which the answers were, 29~38F at night. +40F during the day. It snowed one day, but it was gone 24hr later, but the temps stayed about 37F that particular day. And pretty much every morning after thanksgiving there has been frost on the car. And preconditioning removes it after 18+ minutes.) She then looked at the 'logs' and said that nothing stuck out at her and also advised waiting for the next sequential update as it addresses charge port latching issue. Then commented that internal equipment 'patches' are not present in the 'What's changed' notes after the update has been applied. But assured me that it would be there. Then she gave me her email and cell phone number to contact if nothing has changed after the next update.

This is not a huge deal as the car still charges and drives perfectly fine. But when there is an operational difference that differs after using the car for 8 months (Even if its temporary stop gap.) . Something like that sure be in the release notes. As usual, Tesla Support and Mobile service is a delight to deal with, Just there internal methods need some serious help. Especially in the communications dept.


----------



## Milo

Just installed this and went for a drive. Winter tire regen is VASTLY improved over previous software. Running on Michelin xIce tires and very happy with the new software.


----------



## tencate

Nautilus said:


> northern states


I got it and I'm in New Mexico. Haven't noticed any change in regen with this update either. I'm running X-ice, have about 8k miles on them already.


----------



## NJturtlePower

SalisburySam said:


> According to TeslaFi I'm 14 days on average between updates. However, it was 36 days since my most recent previous update and 20 days from the one before that. The average looks decent but the trend not so much. Today I did get 48.12.1 much to my pleasant surprise.


I'm averaging 15-days since delivery in July. Longest wait has been 26-days so far....



JWardell said:


> Looking at TeslaFi it appears they stopped pushing .50 and went back to 48.12.1, or maybe intentionally testing both simultaneously. Clearly they are experimenting with some cold weather workarounds.


.50 rolling again today... up to 20.1% now per TeslaFi members. Just got mine! 



Vegita2201 said:


> Just got the 50 update tonight in NJ.


Hey there Jersey 3!


----------



## Toadmanor

MelindaV said:


> that is a bug


Are you saying that Tesla did not intend to do this?

Or are you saying that it different from our expectations and/or previous behavior?


----------



## MelindaV

Toadmanor said:


> Are you saying that Tesla did not intend to do this?
> 
> Or are you saying that it different from our expectations and/or previous behavior?


both  I would hope Tesla did not intend to resent my speed from 60 to 12 when needing to steer out of EAP...


----------



## Toadmanor

Getting the update now.


----------



## NJturtlePower

ymilord said:


> We've had 2018.50 for a couple weeks now. The one thing that stuck out was the charge port behavior. Prior 2018.48.X and earlier, You press the button on the charge cable- door opens, you insert the plug, the car latches and waits for the scheduled time if so configured. When the charge is complete, you have to press the button on the charge cable after the car has been authenticated with either your fob, phone or NFC card then it unlatches. As of 2018.50 you press the button on the charge cable, the door would open, you insert the charge cable and the car did not latch the cable until charging begins. When the charge has ended it unlatches and stays unlatched. If you precondition the car with shore power connected, it latches. Then you need to leave, you press the button on the charge cable to unlatch (Once again, after the car has been authenticated to one of your 'keys') if preconditioning is still active. If you precondition and stop remotely before you get to the car and pull the cable, it would be already unlatched.
> 
> Called support Tuesday, and they said this was a 'desired/undesired' effect. It was a stop gap method to assist with charge ports freezing and not unlatching ultra low temperatures with medium to high humidity. They had me completely shut down the car. Then two the two button salute to soft reboot the MCU. And had me test just to be through. The behavior remained the same. Then support personnel advised to wait for the next update. Later that day I got a call from a mobile tech. that asked me more detailed questions such as, What was the temps. outside? Did it snow? In the mornings did you see any frost on the exterior of the car? (Which the answers were, 29~38F at night. +40F during the day. It snowed one day, but it was gone 24hr later, but the temps stayed about 37F that particular day. And pretty much every morning after thanksgiving there has been frost on the car. And preconditioning removes it after 18+ minutes.) She then looked at the 'logs' and said that nothing stuck out at her and also advised waiting for the next sequential update as it addresses charge port latching issue. Then commented that internal equipment 'patches' are not present in the 'What's changed' notes after the update has been applied. But assured me that it would be there. Then she gave me her email and cell phone number to contact if nothing has changed after the next update.
> 
> This is not a huge deal as the car still charges and drives perfectly fine. But when there is an operational difference that differs after using the car for 8 months (Even if its temporary stop gap.) . Something like that sure be in the release notes. As usual, Tesla Support and Mobile service is a delight to deal with, Just there internal methods need some serious help. Especially in the communications dept.


You might be interested to know about an actual TSB that was performed on me vehicle just days ago at the SC to address the latching/locking charge pin issues.

See the ongoing discussion and my Service Invoice screenshot found here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/i-have-a-time-bomb-in-my-charging-port.10037/post-191321


----------



## gary in NY

I'm finding some screens shut down unexpectedly in this version. Happened several times today while I was reviewing some of the screens with my passenger. I can't recall which ones,


----------



## Paul Hindle

Trevlan said:


> I heard this has also helped winter tire regen ? Can anyone confirm yet please


Yes, regen is back to normal. I have RWD with Continental Winter Contact SI's.


----------



## Love

ymilord said:


> We've had 2018.50 for a couple weeks now. The one thing that stuck out was the charge port behavior. Prior 2018.48.X and earlier, You press the button on the charge cable- door opens, you insert the plug, the car latches and waits for the scheduled time if so configured. When the charge is complete, you have to press the button on the charge cable after the car has been authenticated with either your fob, phone or NFC card then it unlatches. As of 2018.50 you press the button on the charge cable, the door would open, you insert the charge cable and the car did not latch the cable until charging begins. When the charge has ended it unlatches and stays unlatched. If you precondition the car with shore power connected, it latches. Then you need to leave, you press the button on the charge cable to unlatch (Once again, after the car has been authenticated to one of your 'keys') if preconditioning is still active. If you precondition and stop remotely before you get to the car and pull the cable, it would be already unlatched.
> 
> Called support Tuesday, and they said this was a 'desired/undesired' effect. It was a stop gap method to assist with charge ports freezing and not unlatching ultra low temperatures with medium to high humidity. They had me completely shut down the car. Then two the two button salute to soft reboot the MCU. And had me test just to be through. The behavior remained the same. Then support personnel advised to wait for the next update. Later that day I got a call from a mobile tech. that asked me more detailed questions such as, What was the temps. outside? Did it snow? In the mornings did you see any frost on the exterior of the car? (Which the answers were, 29~38F at night. +40F during the day. It snowed one day, but it was gone 24hr later, but the temps stayed about 37F that particular day. And pretty much every morning after thanksgiving there has been frost on the car. And preconditioning removes it after 18+ minutes.) She then looked at the 'logs' and said that nothing stuck out at her and also advised waiting for the next sequential update as it addresses charge port latching issue. Then commented that internal equipment 'patches' are not present in the 'What's changed' notes after the update has been applied. But assured me that it would be there. Then she gave me her email and cell phone number to contact if nothing has changed after the next update.
> 
> This is not a huge deal as the car still charges and drives perfectly fine. But when there is an operational difference that differs after using the car for 8 months (Even if its temporary stop gap.) . Something like that sure be in the release notes. As usual, Tesla Support and Mobile service is a delight to deal with, Just there internal methods need some serious help. Especially in the communications dept.


Just got this update. Got home tonight and plugged in and...nothing. Not charging. Tried resetting, going for quick ride and parking again, unplugging my CMC and no charging. Walked over to the cold Model S that hasn't been driven, button press, plugin and instant latch and charging begins,

I read your post (Thank you for the in depth response) and am now just trying to leave it there plugged in to see if anything changes. So far I've came inside, cracked a beer, sat on the couch and typed all this and... not charging.

Not good.

EDIT: I'm dumb and forgot I'd set the SOC limit to 50% while I travelled. I replied later in this thread but wanted to edit this one too so that people know this entire post is now obsolete and only due to my own mistake.


----------



## Nautilus

tencate said:


> I got it and I'm in New Mexico. Haven't noticed any change in regen with this update either. I'm running X-ice, have about 8k miles on them already.


Dude (Dudette?), Los Alamos is at 7300 ft. altitude. Climatically, you're further north than I am!


----------



## Trevlan

Paul Hindle said:


> Yes, regen is back to normal. I have RWD with Continental Winter Contact SI's.


What is your PSI at? Mine is a little better but still feel like I am coasting till under 30km


----------



## iChris93

Trevlan said:


> What is your PSI at? Mine is a little better but still feel like I am coasting till under 30km


Are you on low or standard regen?


----------



## Rondal5000

Received it tonight. The head lights came on then turned off a couple of times. Interesting noises the car made too while the update was in progress.


----------



## Trevlan

iChris93 said:


> Are you on low or standard regen?


Standard, but I did try low then standard switch to see if that changed anything


----------



## Knight rider

I got 2018.50 yesterday, but saw nothing new in the release notes. Except for thawing the port by setting temp to HI.


----------



## tencate

Trevlan said:


> Standard, but I did try low then standard switch to see if that changed anything


I tried both and still don't feel much of anything until below about 25 mph. I don't think anything's changed, at least not for my car (LR RWD with Michelin X-ice)


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Just got this update. Got home tonight and plugged in and...nothing. Not charging. Tried resetting, going for quick ride and parking again, unplugging my CMC and no charging. Walked over to the cold Model S that hasn't been driven, button press, plugin and instant latch and charging begins,
> I read your post (Thank you for the in depth response) and am now just trying to leave it there plugged in to see if anything changes. So far I've came inside, cracked a beer, sat on the couch and typed all this and... not charging.
> Not good.


Hmmm, that's no good... Usually cracking a beer solves all of my car's problems (as long as I don't try to drive it). 

Does "tried resetting" entail all of the different resets (two button + pedal, power off from the safety/security menu + wait 5 minutes)? Is the "T" LED illuminated at all when you open the charge port? If so, what color is it? Does it illuminate when you plug in?


----------



## JWardell

I just noticed my battery range jumped up significantly shortly after updating to .50. Coincidence or has anyone else noticed this?
I haven't charged above 85% in months.


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Hmmm, that's no good... Usually cracking a beer solves all of my car's problems (as long as I don't try to drive it).
> 
> Does "tried resetting" entail all of the different resets (two button + pedal, power off from the safety/security menu + wait 5 minutes)? Is the "T" LED illuminated at all when you open the charge port? If so, what color is it? Does it illuminate when you plug in?


Here we go with the "winner" post of the day... I just got back from vacation, forgot I set SOC to 50%. I'm a moron. Sorry for the panic all!!!

/facepalm


----------



## ab007

Got it tonight in Connecticut. Too late ?


----------



## Vegita2201

NJturtlePower said:


> I'm averaging 15-days since delivery in July. Longest wait has been 26-days so far....
> 
> .50 rolling again today... up to 20.1% now per TeslaFi members. Just got mine!
> 
> Hey there Jersey 3!


Hey Turtle,
Pleased to meet you. I actually ride my motorcycles around the great roads of Flemingtom & New Hope a bit.


----------



## AndrewF

I got V50 last night and it appears that regent is operating as it was prior to winter tire installation. I'm running Hakka R3's on stock Aero rims.


----------



## cain04

I was texted by my Ranger saying this would be coming through to me yesterday, but after being on wifi all day and tethering while driving, nothing came through. I asked if this was a different firmware, as the version looks the same as the .50 I had before and he said it's "different". I'm not inclined to belive him and I'm worried about upgrading (whenever that happens) but I also want proper charging back and regen on my winter tires (Continental WinterContact SI).

Is anybody experiencing reduced charging still or problems with the latch on the charger not releasing with this version?

Thanks!


----------



## cain04

Trevlan said:


> Standard, but I did try low then standard switch to see if that changed anything


How do you like the tires? I got the same ones.


----------



## JML

For a couple months I had problems with the car not waking from the app. Things improved with the release before 48.12, and I think with 48.12 the car woke from the app every time. This was my first morning with 50, and the car would not wake from the app. I hope it was just a random glitch, and not signs of a regression.


----------



## BenG

Anyone else having problems with Summon in this version? It's been working fine until this update and now the app states "Summons is currently disabled. Please enable Summon in your vehicle" even though it's definitely enabled. I've killed and restarted the app and rebooted the car, but still no go.


----------



## Trevlan

cain04 said:


> How do you like the tires? I got the same ones.


Had them on my last two cars BMW and was pleased, I do a lot of driving and lots of road trips for my job on bad roads.


----------



## Trevlan

JML said:


> For a couple months I had problems with the car not waking from the app. Things improved with the release before 48.12, and I think with 48.12 the car woke from the app every time. This was my first morning with 50, and the car would not wake from the app. I hope it was just a random glitch, and not signs of a regression.


I never had a wake problem till this version, from the app I am talking about


----------



## PVAndy

I went from 48 to 50 tonight in Conn. I'm running XIce and haven't noticed regen issues with 48

Have had issues with doors & windows frozen shut

I'll let you know if any changes

Andy


----------



## Bernard

SalisburySam said:


> Oh my! Schlub no more! As I lay in bed with a cold, my Tesla app (iOS) suggested an available update. I initiated it from my iPhone6 and 2 minutes later it began. It completed 23 minutes later and I now have firmware 48.12.1. Still 4 releases back from most current, but I am far, far less bitter, bordering on elated. Ah, the simple things in life...


It's not 4 releases back: all 48.x (and 49, it would seem) releases are basically identical, but adapted to slightly different hardware or different local regulations (one of the variations went to our Canadians friends to get them NoA, for instance).
50 may or may not become the next wide release (week-ends tend to suspend operations, so it's too early to tell), but until then 48.12.x is the latest wide release -- in fact Tesla is still pushing out 48.12.1 to a few remaining (other) poor schlubs ;-) So welcome to the latest and brightest!


----------



## Bernard

JML said:


> For a couple months I had problems with the car not waking from the app. Things improved with the release before 48.12, and I think with 48.12 the car woke from the app every time. This was my first morning with 50, and the car would not wake from the app. I hope it was just a random glitch, and not signs of a regression.


How long did you wait before you decided the car was not waking up?
My car is on 5G wifi in the garage with a very strong signal, but it typically takes it 25-30s to wake up from the app, with the app on my phone running on the same local network and also on 5G. A few times, it's taken as long as one full minute; but I have never seen the app fail to wake up the car, not in any of the 7-8 firmwares I've had since 8.22.x back in June.


----------



## NJturtlePower

JML said:


> For a couple months I had problems with the car not waking from the app. Things improved with the release before 48.12, and I think with 48.12 the car woke from the app every time. This was my first morning with 50, and the car would not wake from the app. I hope it was just a random glitch, and not signs of a regression.


I've kinda always had slow or non- wake issues from the app and it usually seems to depend on if I'm on WiFi or cellular.

At work I would say 9 out of 10 times I need to temporarily disable the wifi connection for the car to wake via app.

Next time you have an issue try toggling between the two. Mine always works and quickly on cellular only.


----------



## BenG

BenG said:


> Anyone else having problems with Summon in this version? It's been working fine until this update and now the app states "Summons is currently disabled. Please enable Summon in your vehicle" even though it's definitely enabled. I've killed and restarted the app and rebooted the car, but still no go.


Disregard. Somehow valet mode had been activated and I didn't know it until I got on the highway later. Once valet mode was off summon worked just fine.


----------



## Toadmanor

I have noticed two things since my software was updated t 2018.50.

1) My m/wh seems to have improved by ~15 to an average of 247 wh/m

2) My homelink does not work as previously. It closes the door properly but does not open it as it used to.


----------



## JML

Bernard said:


> How long did you wait before you decided the car was not waking up?
> My car is on 5G wifi in the garage with a very strong signal, but it typically takes it 25-30s to wake up from the app, with the app on my phone running on the same local network and also on 5G. A few times, it's taken as long as one full minute; but I have never seen the app fail to wake up the car, not in any of the 7-8 firmwares I've had since 8.22.x back in June.


I'll let the app wakeup routine run until it times out and says it can't connect to the car. That might be 2 or 3 minutes; I've never timed it. I've tried all the things of making sure the phone has internet, killing and restarting the Tesla app, etc. It's not a problem with the phone or app, but with the car. Teslafi couldn't wake the car, either. When this issue was bad, it would happen at home, where the car can be on wifi, at work where it is on LTE, and any other place I let the car sit for an hour or two. It would seem that often while asleep the car would drop it's LTE connection, so there was no way (other than bluetooth) to send it a signal to wakeup. It always has dropped the wifi connection when it's asleep.

Anyway, I haven't had the problem again on 2018.50, so I'm hoping it was just a glitch. Of course when the problem was bad it was intermittent, so sometimes it would work fine.


----------



## Bernard

JML said:


> I'll let the app wakeup routine run until it times out and says it can't connect to the car. That might be 2 or 3 minutes; I've never timed it. I've tried all the things of making sure the phone has internet, killing and restarting the Tesla app, etc. It's not a problem with the phone or app, but with the car. Teslafi couldn't wake the car, either. When this issue was bad, it would happen at home, where the car can be on wifi, at work where it is on LTE, and any other place I let the car sit for an hour or two. It would seem that often while asleep the car would drop it's LTE connection, so there was no way (other than bluetooth) to send it a signal to wakeup. It always has dropped the wifi connection when it's asleep.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't had the problem again on 2018.50, so I'm hoping it was just a glitch. Of course when the problem was bad it was intermittent, so sometimes it would work fine.


Wow... sounds terrible. Let's hope it's a fix!
Curious that that problem persisted under several firmwares, but got fixed with 9.50 -- perhaps 9.50 also loads new firmware to the communications handler.


----------



## Trevlan

Toadmanor said:


> 2) My homelink does not work as previously. It closes the door properly but does not open it as it used to.


Same here opening has been very off, maybe once out of a dozen times. But closing is fine.
Last firmwares had maybe once or twice not open but otherwise always works


----------



## 350VDC

JML said:


> I'll let the app wakeup routine run until it times out and says it can't connect to the car.


I have the same problem with the car not waking at all. Can you attribute anything to cold weather? Mine will not wake up when I am at work and the weather is cold, say in the 30's. This is of course annoying because at that time I am trying to preheat the car which is the whole purpose for me for remote connection.
I never have an issue waking up when the car is in the garage or weather is warmer. I have made a SC appointment for Jan 24 but feel silly taking in the car for this issue which I am sure is software related.


----------



## Trevlan

350VDC said:


> I have the same problem with the car not waking at all. Can you attribute anything to cold weather? Mine will not wake up when I am at work and the weather is cold, say in the 30's. This is of course annoying because at that time I am trying to preheat the car which is the whole purpose for me for remote connection.
> I never have an issue waking up when the car is in the garage or weather is warmer. I have made a SC appointment for Jan 24 but feel silly taking in the car for this issue which I am sure is software related.


Since many of us are saying it is an issue I would personally not make an appointment. 
It is annoying trying to open the car and it waits to unlock because it is sleeping


----------



## Long Ranger

Trevlan said:


> Since many of us are saying it is an issue I would personally not make an appointment.
> It is annoying trying to open the car and it waits to unlock because it is sleeping


Are you saying yours doesn't wake even to unlock when in Bluetooth range? That's different than my experience. If I'm in Bluetooth range and I can't get the car to wake to turn on the heat, I'll toggle the lock from the app as a workaround to get the car to wake, then turn on the heat. I find that unlock works reliably if I'm near the car.

I haven't noticed any change in waking behavior yet in this release. It hasn't been very reliable for me over the last several releases.


----------



## JML

350VDC said:


> I have the same problem with the car not waking at all. Can you attribute anything to cold weather? Mine will not wake up when I am at work and the weather is cold, say in the 30's. This is of course annoying because at that time I am trying to preheat the car which is the whole purpose for me for remote connection.
> I never have an issue waking up when the car is in the garage or weather is warmer. I have made a SC appointment for Jan 24 but feel silly taking in the car for this issue which I am sure is software related.


At least for me it isn't cold related, because the problem started a few months ago when I would want to wake the car after work to turn on the AC. I'm sure you've thought of this, but how is the mobile reception at your office? I mean, it should be fine most places outdoors, but if you work out on some ranch in BFE North Texas... When I was having the problem, it wasn't limited to a single location, either. Anyplace the car was parked for more than an hour or two, it could go into the sleep of death, as I kept calling it.

The test I did to confirm to me that it was a sleep problem, and not a radio problem, was attempt and fail to wake the car. Then, without my phone, go and pull on a door handle so the screen would wake up. Then go try the phone app again, and the car would always respond within a few seconds. I have seen some posts on here where people did get their LTE board replaced, but they seemed to have more connectivity issues than just not waking from the app.


----------



## JML

Long Ranger said:


> Are you saying yours doesn't wake even to unlock when in Bluetooth range? That's different than my experience. If I'm in Bluetooth range and I can't get the car to wake to turn on the heat, I'll toggle the lock from the app as a workaround to get the car to wake, then turn on the heat. I find that unlock works reliably if I'm near the car.
> 
> I haven't noticed any change in waking behavior yet in this release. It hasn't been very reliable for me over the last several releases.


Those are the exact symptoms I was seeing. It seemed to get much better for me on 48.12 (or maybe the one before). Other than that first morning, 50 seems to be doing OK. It's so hard to tell with intermittent problems, though.

I use Tasker and Tesla Tasker plugin from my phone to do an extra 5% of charge in the morning to preheat the battery before I leave. I'm now in the habit of checking the Tesla app when I first get up to see if the car will wake. If it won't wake, I do the bluetooth unlock/lock toggle so that my tasks will successfully run a few minutes later.


----------



## 350VDC

Long Ranger said:


> re you saying yours doesn't wake even to unlock when in Bluetooth range?


No, I only mean to wake remotely via the app in order to turn on the heating...before I go out to a cold car.
So Tesla SC called me today regarding my appointment. After i gave them the symptoms they suggested I call them the next time it happens, ok.
Then they called back 15 minutes later and he told me that my problem is related to me having the "Economy mode" turned On, and that the car will not wake if this mode is ON. He said economy mode does not allow preheating so does not need to wake the car and therefore the car will not wake up. As I have never seen such a setting or heard of such a mode I asked him to tell me where the setting was. He checked for a while and put me on hold a few times before coming back and saying he will find it and call me right back.
 I am still waiting for that call.


----------



## aczeisler

I just got .50 tonight here in Powell, Ohio (Northern outskirts of Columbus, Ohio). I have nothing new to report yet, but I’ll follow up in a few days.


----------



## Deadbattery

JWardell said:


> I just noticed my battery range jumped up significantly shortly after updating to .50. Coincidence or has anyone else noticed this?
> I haven't charged above 85% in months.
> View attachment 20076


Cool Chart.... How do I do this?

I just got 50 today. it seems to be moving again some 75 updated today on the teslafi tracker


----------



## JWardell

Deadbattery said:


> Cool Chart.... How do I do this?
> 
> I just got 50 today. it seems to be moving again some 75 updated today on the teslafi tracker


It is Teslafi's battery report.


----------



## Deadbattery

JWardell said:


> It is Teslafi's battery report.


Signing up. I tried it initially but early versions of the car os would not let the car sleep. Thanks!

(BTW, Just read thru the entire data nerd thread, VERY impressive)


----------



## Jay Jay

We got .50 last night. So far not so great. My wife had some strange behavior in EAP this morning. Hard phantom brake (which hasn't happened in a while, including only one time on our 1200 mile road trip). It also seemed to have given her back control, but the screen still showed that AP was active. She said it seemed somewhat frozen, or at least delayed. She did a two finger salute when she got to work so we'll see how it goes on her commute home.


----------



## JWardell

It looks like a few of us, myself included, have had a sudden onset of bugs and lighting issues in .50
I noticed my headlights flickering the other night...individually. Then no audio, including blinkers, which survived through three reboots. Display even froze up after one of them while driving.
Not till I got home and had the chance to do the long reboot with brake did that go away.
A few hours later I found the passenger door window down three inches.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/ado8ny


----------



## GDN

I'm thinking for the first time ever, I may want to avoid and skip a release !! That isn't typically me, but some good evidence out there that .50 if it rolls to the rest of us might just be worth skipping.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> I'm thinking for the first time ever, I may want to avoid and skip a release !! That isn't typically me, but some good evidence out there that .50 if it rolls to the rest of us might just be worth skipping.


I've been thinking the same thing. Maybe avoid wifi?


----------



## HeavyPedal

JWardell said:


> A few hours later I found the passenger door window down three inches.


I'm still on 2018.48.12.1 and have seen this occasionally. One time I even saw it happen as I was just walking past the car.

I'm usually an early adopter, and alpha and beta test my share of products, but when it comes to the car, I can be very patient about waiting for updates.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. Maybe avoid wifi?


Yeah - not sure. I've never thought twice about a download, I hit apply as soon as I can get to the button. I'm not sure what happens once it downloads and we are notified and we don't apply. Is the install forced if we don't do it ourselves for a day or two? How far in the future can the install be delayed? Might be worth playing with to learn even if I did end up installing it (if it downloads to me.)


----------



## Toadmanor

FRC said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. Maybe avoid wifi?


No need to avoid wifi.

Just do not initiate an update when one presents itself.


----------



## Mike

350VDC said:


> No, I only mean to wake remotely via the app in order to turn on the heating...before I go out to a cold car.
> So Tesla SC called me today regarding my appointment. After i gave them the symptoms they suggested I call them the next time it happens, ok.
> Then they called back 15 minutes later and he told me that my problem is related to me having the "Economy mode" turned On, and that the car will not wake if this mode is ON. He said economy mode does not allow preheating so does not need to wake the car and therefore the car will not wake up. As I have never seen such a setting or heard of such a mode I asked him to tell me where the setting was. He checked for a while and put me on hold a few times before coming back and saying he will find it and call me right back.
> I am still waiting for that call.


Any update on this "Economy mode"?


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> Any update on this "Economy mode"?


wonder if the tech was confusing this car with another S or X with the Range Mode? Can't recall the extent of what that controlled, but it did do some funny things.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I'm thinking for the first time ever, I may want to avoid and skip a release !! That isn't typically me, but some good evidence out there that .50 if it rolls to the rest of us might just be worth skipping.


Strange how only some people are affected by bugs. I have never had charge port issues, knock on wood, and there does not seem to be any new bugs for me in this version.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Strange how only some people are affected by bugs. I have never had charge port issues, knock on wood, and there does not seem to be any new bugs for me in this version.


Thanks for sharing that. I truly am one of those stick my neck out and install as soon as possible, also I'm very lucky in that I've not been affected by a bug in a big way. My biggest concern are reports of windows going down on their own (been having some rain around here) and a few of the other bigger items that seem to be reporting around this release.

I've got to make another 400 mile round trip this Friday afternoon with the return early Saturday morning. I just don't need to take any chances this week. If I get the download I might install Saturday once I'm back home.


----------



## Nautilus

GDN said:


> My biggest concern are reports of windows going down on their own


Agreed. My concern is also driven by adverse weather. Luckily I haven't had that problem.

That said. I did have to use the manual release in the trunk this morning for the first time to get the car to release my J1772 adapter (temperature was ~50F). I don't know if it's related to .50 or not, since I've been on it for a week or so and haven't been having any other problems, although I don't have autopilot or winter tires.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> I'm thinking for the first time ever, I may want to avoid and skip a release !! That isn't typically me, but some good evidence out there that .50 if it rolls to the rest of us might just be worth skipping.


FYI, I haven't posted anything here because I've had no issues with this build. Just nothing to report.


----------



## Long Ranger

Only problem I've seen so far on this .50 build was a reboot when I got in the car once.

Of course, reports of windows rolling down now have me a bit paranoid. My car is parked outside 24 hours a day and I live in Seattle (NWS shows rain 26 of the past 30 days). I once dreamed of better auto wipers... now I'm just hoping that the windows stay put.


----------



## Nautilus

Long Ranger said:


> I once dreamed of better auto wipers


I still REALLY want better auto wipers. Was driving in what I would call moderate rainfall yesterday and decided that if ever the auto wipers should work properly, these were the conditions. Not a light mist, not a torrential downpour, just "normal" rain.

My view of the road was completely obscured when I switched to manual and my son agreed, "You're right Dad, the auto wiper function is crap".


----------



## Toadmanor

Is the wiper function still in beta release?

I’d go check myself but I’m 3500 miles away from my 3.


----------



## Shadow LI

Anyone else notice that sending an address from iPhone to Tesla Model 3 no longer works with newest upgrade?


----------



## Long Ranger

Tony V said:


> Anyone else notice that sending an address from iPhone to Tesla Model 3 no longer works with newest upgrade?


How are you doing it? It still works for me when sending it from Google Maps.


----------



## Toadmanor

Works for me but only from Google.


----------



## FRC

I do think we tend to get paranoid in the forums because reports from others are generally about problems and malfunctions, so it seems like most updates are buggy. Not many of us report "got .XX and everything is working great!"


----------



## Nautilus

FRC said:


> Not many of us report "got .XX and everything is working great!"


Once had a boss in the Navy (long time ago...) who told me: "If no one says anything to you, it means you're doing a good job". Needless to say, I wasn't impressed with his management style!


----------



## Shadow LI

Long Ranger said:


> How are you doing it? It still works for me when sending it from Google Maps.


Apple maps.


----------



## iChris93

Tony V said:


> Apple maps.


Works for me.


----------



## Mike

Nautilus said:


> Once had a boss in the Navy (long time ago...) who told me: "If no one says anything to you, it means you're doing a good job". Needless to say, I wasn't impressed with his management style!


Sidebar:

@Nautilus I noticed your avatar as soon as you joined the forum last year, brings back some good memories.

A lifetime ago I used to go hunting SSBNs with our equivalent of (what was then known as) the P3 Charlie "Update 2" (I'm dating myself now).

Cheers.

My apologies to the moderators.


----------



## Toadmanor

How do you send from Apple maps? 

I am unable to find a share or send button.


----------



## Toadmanor

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## porkupan

A new feature or bug since updating to 2018.50. I've been getting "Autopilot features limited" message. Happened twice so far. Comes up, stays for the rest of the trip. Next trip it's no longer there. Not sure if it's yet another hardware issue that's just now cropping up, or something else. Will have to see what happens.


----------



## HBDesiato

After 2018.50 my cold weather functions have changed a bit. 
Mainly the windows no longer do the 2-stage thing. 
In 2018.48 the windows would not go all the way up when the door closed. When your foot hit the brake the windows would go up the last half inch or so.

Battery seems to have trouble warming up, the snow flake goes away but the dots in the re-gen area seem way more persistent. I think I have less re-gen than before.

Never had charge door or plug issues and I still don't.
No problems just walking up to the car with iPhone in pocket, car always unlocks.


----------



## porkupan

HBDesiato said:


> No problems just walking up to the car with iPhone in pocket, car always unlocks.


This has been a bit of a problem for me since the iOS 12 update. Most of the time, getting the phone closer to the door column helps, but sometimes I need to disable and re-enable the Bluetooth. I suspect the BT goes into deeper power-save mode after the update.


----------



## FF35

porkupan said:


> A new feature or bug since updating to 2018.50. I've been getting "Autopilot features limited" message. Happened twice so far. Comes up, stays for the rest of the trip. Next trip it's no longer there. Not sure if it's yet another hardware issue that's just now cropping up, or something else. Will have to see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 20269


I had this happen on 48.12. It came up a few times during the trip but seemed to be a location based issue as opposed to a hardware problem. In other words, it happened in the same 3 area's on the highway going East and West.


----------



## Rev

For those having flickering headlights, tesla has confirmed with me its a bug with .50 and they are working on a fix.


----------



## porkupan

Rev said:


> For those having flickering headlights


I don't seem to be having this problem, but... Why did they screw with headlights!??? Had anyone been having issues with the headlights, why did they need to be tweaked?

Creating new issues instead of fixing the myriad existing ones...


----------



## Jay Jay

porkupan said:


> I don't seem to be having this problem, but... Why did they screw with headlights!??? Had anyone been having issues with the headlights, why did they need to be tweaked?


Maybe they didn't? Lots of things can go wrong in programming...unrelated things.


----------



## Rev

porkupan said:


> I don't seem to be having this problem, but... Why did they screw with headlights!??? Had anyone been having issues with the headlights, why did they need to be tweaked?
> 
> Creating new issues instead of fixing the myriad existing ones...


Where you from? I wonder if its cold related. Experiencing -20C lately in past few days.

Edit: Nvm, I see it shows where your from on the left


----------



## Mike

Jay Jay said:


> Maybe they didn't? Lots of things can go wrong in programming...unrelated things.


An example edge case: I'm not yet on this threads version, but since getting 49.x, if I am backing out of my garage and give a squirt of washer fluid, the Homelink auto close doesn't work.


----------



## Bokonon

Today, a new message that I'd never seen before appeared in the driver information display, though the circumstances leading up to it were a bit strange.

Weather was 35 degrees and windy, and my car had been parked at work for about 3.5 hours. Prior to leaving to do some errands, I preheated the car to 70 degrees, tapping the heated seats several times until they finally reflected my desired setup (driver's seat only, bacon level 2).

Upon entering the car, HVAC was still running as expected, but I noticed the touchscreen was completely black and unresponsive (as has been reported elsewhere here). 10 or 15 seconds later, the screen booted up from the T logo, after which point I saw the following message: "Battery is heating. Power will improve as you drive."










The message disappeared on its own after about 20 seconds, before I shifted into Drive. I did not notice reduced power or anything unusual about the car's capabilities during the drive (or any subsequent drive).

Has anyone else on 2018.50 (or earlier firmware) seen this message before? If so, what firmware version were you on, and what were the circumstances?

Though I initially assumed that this message was the equivalent of "regenerative braking limited" for the power gauge, there were no dots visible on that gauge, and the battery shouldn't have had a chance to get cold enough to warrant limited power. (The one time I've seen dots on the power gauge was when the car sat idle in 20-degree weather for over 24 hours without charging, and the entire regen bar was dotted.)

It's definitely possible that the message was displayed in error (possibly due to some strange state data that lingered after the display crashed?), but I was curious if anyone else had seen it before.

If it turns out that the message was legit, it would be the first confirmation we've seen of the car generating heat from the drivetrain while parked but not plugged in. The "power will improve as you drive" wording could also be read to mean that the drivetrain can be run in a purposefully inefficient manner to generate additional waste heat when needed. I suppose that the very fact that this message *can* be displayed suggests that both of the above are possible, even if it shouldn't have been displayed in this particular instance...?


----------



## wst88

I just noticed that message tonight for the first time. 2018.50

Lane Keeping seems to have changed on wide roads. The car jumps from Centered in the lane, to hugging the middle dots. it is an abrupt change. Hope they work this one out. I have a long drive down the same road and it's not going well with this version. Earlier versions no issue.


----------



## Bokonon

wst88 said:


> For the first time I got the message - Battery is Heating Power will improve as you drive.
> Is this new in the 2018.50 software? I had read that it heated the battery through waste heat, but did not think it was something that actively heated the battery.


Jinx! I just posted about the same message...

What were your circumstances around the time the message appeared? Weather? Did you notice any reduced power or any other differences in your drive after the message appeared?


----------



## iChris93

I noticed my headlights flickering today when I pulled into the garage.


----------



## JWardell

Today I opened the trunks and the trunk lights were flickering. That's a first.
Might be surges in the 12v system as a whole.


----------



## Steve Martin

I noticed flickering with my headlights also


----------



## Bokonon

Bokonon said:


> It's definitely possible that the message was displayed in error (possibly due to some strange state data that lingered after the display crashed?)





iChris93 said:


> I noticed my headlights flickering today when I pulled into the garage.





JWardell said:


> Today I opened the trunks and the trunk lights were flickering. That's a first.
> Might be surges in the 12v system as a whole.





Steve Martin said:


> I noticed flickering with my headlights also


Ah, I see... 2018.50 has some kind of Y2K-like bug in the 12V system that triggers on 1/10/2019. Makes perfect sense... somehow.


----------



## wst88

Bokonon said:


> Jinx! I just posted about the same message...
> 
> What were your circumstances around the time the message appeared? Weather? Did you notice any reduced power or any other differences in your drive after the message appeared?


I was parked outside doing errands, total trip was 2 miles. 2 stoped. Temp was 23. However car had been parked outside all day. I assume the battery was close to dead cold, but no snowflake.


----------



## Jay Jay

2018.50 seems a bit buggy. Had two HARD phantom break incidents on the highway on the two consecutive days following the update, but the previous 3k miles of driving produced only a few of those. Screen locks up sometimes now, never before. Music doesn't always play correctly, never before. And I THINK I saw the headlights flicker in the garage last night when my wife pulled in. We'll see.


----------



## porkupan

Jay Jay said:


> a bit buggy


Well, that's a charitable understatement.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I had minor flickering of my headlights last night while driving at 60 mph, ~10°F. Good to know a s/w update may fix it.


----------



## Jay Jay

On the phone with Tesla again. Now I can't wake the car remotely with the app. I do it every day to prewarm it for my wife who can't access her phone at work (secure facility) and in 5k miles it's never happened. So all sorts of gremlins this week after we updated to 2018.50. They're setting up a mobile ranger visit to see what's going on. They can't wake it either.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> I noticed my headlights flickering today when I pulled into the garage.


Again this morning.


----------



## Mike

I'm still on .49 and I think I'll stay there until further notice......


----------



## JML

Jay Jay said:


> On the phone with Tesla again. Now I can't wake the car remotely with the app. I do it every day to prewarm it for my wife who can't access her phone at work (secure facility) and in 5k miles it's never happened. So all sorts of gremlins this week after we updated to 2018.50. They're setting up a mobile ranger visit to see what's going on. They can't wake it either.


Mine didn't wake up this morning, either. That is the second time in a week, which is much better than a few firmwares ago when it would refuse to wake up multiple times per day.

Please post again after the ranger visits, and let us know if the ranger does anything substantive.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm wondering why no mention of a newer build yet. Aren't we about due?


----------



## iChris93

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering why no mention of a newer build yet. Aren't we about due?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Maybe the next release with be with the new summons? (fingers crossed)


----------



## Long Ranger

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering why no mention of a newer build yet. Aren't we about due?


I agree that we're about due, but a couple week lag after the holidays and end of year doesn't really surprise me.

I'm probably jinxing myself, but so far still not seeing any new problems in this build.


----------



## porkupan

Rick Steinwand said:


> Maybe the next release with be with the new summons? (fingers crossed)


If there is a new Summon (which is by no means certain), it will be in a major release, not one of these routine updates. The biweekly releases are usually minor but fixes and feature tweaks. They also routinely break things.

I think we're going to find out that a lot of promised features proved a lot harder if not impossible to implement given the existing hardware. So in five years the Model 3 functional capabilities may not be all that different from what they are today.

But I will be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Bokonon

Rick Steinwand said:


> Maybe the next release with be with the new summons? (fingers crossed)


Looks like Smart Summon is still a few weeks out for Early Access Program members:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083254787246833664


----------



## HBDesiato

HBDesiato said:


> After 2018.50 my cold weather functions have changed a bit.
> Mainly the windows no longer do the 2-stage thing.
> In 2018.48 the windows would not go all the way up when the door closed. When your foot hit the brake the windows would go up the last half inch or so.
> 
> Battery seems to have trouble warming up, the snow flake goes away but the dots in the re-gen area seem way more persistent. I think I have less re-gen than before.
> 
> Never had charge door or plug issues and I still don't.
> No problems just walking up to the car with iPhone in pocket, car always unlocks.


Well, turns out I can add flickering headlights to my list of issues. They flicker sometimes when I first hit the brake to back out of the garage. Haven't noticed anything while driving at night.


----------



## francoisp

Jay Jay said:


> On the phone with Tesla again. Now I can't wake the car remotely with the app. I do it every day to prewarm it for my wife who can't access her phone at work (secure facility) and in 5k miles it's never happened. So all sorts of gremlins this week after we updated to 2018.50. They're setting up a mobile ranger visit to see what's going on. They can't wake it either.


I had the same need to warm up the car in the morning and in the afternoon at preset times. So I automated this process using an app called Tasker. I have installed it on an Android phone but as far as I can tell it is also available for the IPhone. In addition to Tasker you will have to get the Tasker Tesla plugin. The setup process is a little confusing at the beginning but it makes sense as you become more familiar with Tasker. I've also setup a charging reminder when the battery level falls below a given percentage. It's not as fancy as *teslafi *but it's free and it meets my needs.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

HBDesiato said:


> Well, turns out I can add flickering headlights to my list of issues. They flicker sometimes when I first hit the brake to back out of the garage. Haven't noticed anything while driving at night.


Got 2018.50 on my LR rwd model 3. Better Regen when breaking and also flickering headlights. NoA seems less good. A lot of hesitation, dancing etc.


----------



## DuWane Sessions

I have also been getting the flickering. Had a new issue today. My wife liked a song on streaming radio(not slacker) and the screen went blank and then the T logo came up and rebooted. Wondering if this is related to 2018.50?


----------



## pfortin

Update just pushed to my car. What’s verdict? Install or wait?


----------



## victor

pfortin said:


> Update just pushed to my car. What's verdict? Install or wait?


It's probably 50.5. Go for it.


----------



## Mike

pfortin said:


> Update just pushed to my car. What's verdict? Install or wait?


It's been pushed to mine tonight as well.

I'm waiting.


----------



## DuWane Sessions

Mike said:


> It's been pushed to mine tonight as well.
> 
> I'm waiting.


2018.50.5?


----------



## Mike

DuWane Sessions said:


> 2018.50.5?


All I know is I got a message (on my tablet) telling me a new update was ready.

I don't know the magic trick that tells me what the update number is before I accept it.

I'm currently on 49.12.1 so I must assume it's 50.x.

Is there a way that I can see what update version is waiting for me?


----------



## DuWane Sessions

Mike said:


> All I know is I got a message (on my tablet) telling me a new update was ready.
> 
> I don't know the magic trick that tells me what the update number is before I accept it.
> 
> I'm currently on 49.12.1 so I must assume it's 50.x.
> 
> Is there a way that I can see what update version is waiting for me?


That I don't know. My guess is it is 2018.50.5 Don't think they'd continue with 5018.50. But like I said I'm only guessing.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> All I know is I got a message (on my tablet) telling me a new update was ready.
> 
> I don't know the magic trick that tells me what the update number is before I accept it.
> 
> I'm currently on 49.12.1 so I must assume it's 50.x.
> 
> Is there a way that I can see what update version is waiting for me?


Unfortunately no way to know until installed. As @DuWane Sessions notes though it is likely the new release. Seems many are getting it tonight, Just started.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> Unfortunately no way to know until installed. As @DuWane Sessions notes though it is likely the new release. Seems many are getting it tonight, Just started.


Then here goes, throwing caution to the wind!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mesprit87

Keep us posted, I'm still on 49 and will wait for sure before I push the next one


----------



## Mike

Mesprit87 said:


> Keep us posted, I'm still on 49 and will wait for sure before I push the next one


WILCO.

Upload complete, it is 50.5.

I did the (S.O.P. for any new update) two finger salute, with foot on brake.

Headlamps appear steady......I'm heading out to the Y now and will report any anomalies as they pop up.


----------



## Mesprit87

Prompted yesterday for what I guess is 50.5... will keep an eye on this thread before moving forward


----------



## Jay Jay

Still haven't gotten the latest update. But Mobile Ranger is coming out today, so I'm sure they'll have it updated. I hope it fixes the bugs!


----------



## iChris93

Jay Jay said:


> Still haven't gotten the latest update. But Mobile Ranger is coming out today, so I'm sure they'll have it updated. I hope it fixes the bugs!


Are you already on 2018.50?


----------



## Jay Jay

iChris93 said:


> Are you already on 2018.50?


Yep.


----------



## iChris93

Jay Jay said:


> Yep.


I have not seen anyone on 2018.50 be updated to 2018.50.5 yet. Maybe you will be the first!


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> So far, the only negative observation is when the car is in deep sleep and I open a door, there is now a 1/10 second delay between pulling the door handle and having the car respond.
> 
> For me, this is new behavior.


I've had that happen sporadically with just about every release of software.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> I've had that happen sporadically with just about every release of software.


......and as I posted in the 50.5 thread.......

To wake the car up this morning from deep sleep, via the app, required my intervention of using the Bluetooth unlock and lock icon on the app to finally wake the car up via the app.

In 50.5, deep sleep now seems really reluctant to wake up immediately.


----------



## Bokonon

Noticed flickering headlights for the first time this morning, just after my wife powered the car on. The flickering only lasted about 3 seconds. Temperature was about 15F, car had been charging for two hours, and HVAC had been running for 5 minutes.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

My lights flickered again this morning as I had pulled next to a garage, waiting to see if my garage door had closed automatically. It did not.


----------



## francoisp

With the 2018.50 version, on several occasions I get in the car, push the brake pedal, take a look at the display to make sure I'm in reverse and then I notice that the phone icon is displayed at the bottom of the screen as if I'm in a call and obviously I am not. I have yet to find a pattern, if pattern there is.


----------



## webdriverguy

FrancoisP said:


> With the 2018.50 version, on several occasions I get in the car, push the brake pedal, take a look at the display to make sure I'm in reverse and then I notice that the phone icon is displayed at the bottom of the screen as if I'm in a call and obviously I am not. I have yet to find a pattern, if pattern there is.


It happens to me as well


----------



## superspectral

I have the flickering headlights. Is this a software problem? Or an electrical problem induced by the cold? I'm not sure how software would do this.


----------



## iChris93

superspectral said:


> I have the flickering headlights. Is this a software problem? Or an electrical problem induced by the cold? I'm not sure how software would do this.


Seems to be firmware related. The intricacies of which I'm not sure.


----------



## Shadow LI

Anyone using HOV under 50.7 with Autopilot? Almost unusable. Problem is when the lane expands to allow new traffic in. Every time that happens the car immediately slows down with no cars in front of me. Seems like it views the next lane over in this situation rather than the HOV lane. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## garsh

Tony V said:


> Anyone using HOV under 50.7 with Autopilot? Almost unusable. Problem is when the lane expands to allow new traffic in. Every time that happens the car immediately slows down with no cars in front of me. Seems like it views the next lane over in this situation rather than the HOV lane. Anyone else experiencing this?


Your location is listed as NU. 
I've never heard of that state. 

Hopefully someone who is familiar with your HOV lanes can chime in. What you describe doesn't match what we have here.


----------



## iChris93

Tony V said:


> 50.7


I haven't heard of 50.7 being sent to anyone.


----------



## Shadow LI

Sorry supposed to be New York


----------



## Shadow LI

Here’s my screen


----------



## Mike

Tony V said:


> Here's my screen


You appear to be on .50

If you were on .50.x, there would be no space between the "50." and the next digit.


----------



## adam m

I have 2018.50.6 and they are still flickering. I've been collecting videos to send to Tesla.


----------

